# New from Alberta



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! So sorry to hear about your baby.  He was beautiful as are all your horses.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome Fellow Albertan! Nice to meet you. Great pictures of you ponies! Look forward to getting to know you and your horses!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## *chucks* (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to spending some time here.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

your horses sure are pretty  sorry to hear about your foal. he was gorgeous 

welcome to the forum


----------

